# Fallout 3 (Blue Screen of Death) Crashes



## thefinalhope (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello there.

I am having a issue only with Fallout 3, where about 20 minutes or less into gameplay, my video/game will freeze (while the sound is still playing and changing), then about after 5 seconds, the screen will turn black (while the sound is STILL playing as well), then it will go into a Blue Screen of Death, and I'll have to restart.

It only happens with this game, and no other games.

Any help in regards to this issue would be appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that could be heat,or power problems.download speedfan post back its readouts for temperatures,and voltages.


----------



## thefinalhope (Mar 16, 2009)

pharoah said:


> that could be heat,or power problems.download speedfan post back its readouts for temperatures,and voltages.


I have never used this program before, I did download it; and these are the results I got.
__________________________

Temperatures: GPU - 72C
System: 41C
CPU: 35C
AUX: 125C
HD0: 38C
Core 0: 43C
Core 1: 43C
___________________________
Voltages:

Vcore: 1.16V
+12V: 11.9V
AVcc: 3.31V
______________


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try upping the fan speed with rivatuner
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163

beside forceware detected click the button and go into "system settings"
fan (tab)
change it to direct control up the the speed to 70%
apply to windows startup 
and make a profile
save it
and apply


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
you can follow the fix I posted here for fallout 3
(you can find the download link of the file after couple of posts)


----------



## thefinalhope (Mar 16, 2009)

Greetings.

I have raised the fan speed to 70%, yet my problem still persists.

I have actually recorded the video of what usually happens when I play the game, this might give you more information with what I'm dealing with...

EDIT: VIDEO http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0YBKVIUW

thanks,
thefinalhope;


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

could you upload the video on Youtube?
it'll be better
and have you tried the fix I post it in my previous post?


----------



## spybaz (Nov 15, 2009)

To thefinalhope 
-you are not alone. I googled this exact same problem and ended up registering here to let you know that I am having the exact same problem. 

It is not a heat issue. I was getting blue screens on a few games until I got all of my Win 7 drivers in order (my biggest issue with W7 drivers was getting the latest nVidia 3D Vision drivers - the latest and vital 3D drivers (if you use 3D) are not included with standard video card drivers, they are separate). 

Anyway, I too am hoping for a solution to the Fallout3 bluescreen issue. All of my other games play perfectly now, and I play a lot (a lot) of PC games, all of which work perfectly for hours w/o BSOD, except for Fallout3, which BSODs after about 20 mins as you say.

Games, currently installed, that work perfectly (even in 3D) on my system:

Batman: Arkham Asylum
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield 2
Company of Heroes
Counter-Strike: Source
Crysis Warhead
Day of Defeat: Source
Empire: Total War
Far Cry 2
FIFA Soccer 09
Goldeneye: Source
Grand Theft Auto IV
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Episode One
Half-Life 2: Episode Two
Heroes Over Europe (garbage game)
Men of War
Microsoft Flight Simulator X
Need for Speed SHIFT
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising (no 3D support! Boo!!!)
rFactorLaunch
Star Wars Empire at War
Test Drive U
World in Conflict 

Again, while I know BSOD is usually heat or drivers, I have no idea why Fallout 3 is causing this catastrophic failure, but it is not heat or drivers on my system. I can only guess that Fallout3 has something going on that is pushing Win7 too hard, or doing something that is not supported by W7. I have uninstalled Fallout3 pending a solution.

Sorry, I could not resolve your issue, but I wanted to let you know so that you don't go to all this trouble trying to ascertain if it's heat or drivers. It appears not to be the case. I been a hardcore PC gamer for 10 years and this one has me beat. 

Looking forward to a solution...

Thanks.


----------

